

What are the recommended Programming language to be used for Start Up Project? - devjohn

Hi! 
I just want to know what language is recommended for Start Up project?<p>I want to create Start Up project someday. I only know PHP. I currently developing a website for my Portfolio and Im using CodeIgniter? Is PHP is ok to use?<p>I heard Python or Ruby is commonly used language for Start Up.<p>Guys can someone give me an advice?
Thanks....
======
willvarfar
You focus on the problem not the language.

Then when you understand the problem, you pick the language you personally
will be most effective using to tackle the problem.

There are no silver bullets. There is no magic language. And PHP can be a good
choice for some problems, and can be wielded with finesse.

The programmer is far more important than the language.

~~~
devjohn
Thanks Sir. :)

